# Hey everyone



## Boomer0108 (Oct 26, 2018)

Hey there,
New here (obviously). 
I'm an engaged father of twins, an ex-husband, and generally an outdoorsy person.

Not really sure what else to say here... Lol


----------



## notmyrealname4 (Apr 9, 2014)

What brings you to TAM?


----------

